# Posting Images..........and Deleting One's Post



## Mobius Rex (Mar 26, 2006)

How does one post an image so that it can be viewed directly, not as an attachment or via a URL, i.e. http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=35818&page=63.
I tried using the "insert image" function but it only posted the image's URL as a link and not the image itself.

Also, can one delete one's posting entirely after one has already posted it?
____________________
UPDATE: I finally got the "insert image" function to work correctly!  No problem posting images now.


----------



## Giaguara (Mar 26, 2006)

You can add images to the pages where the IMG code is active, with e.g. 






spaces added to show the code.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks, but everything's cool now; I finally got "insert image" to work!


----------

